# waders and rods....or



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

After reading KSu's excellent post......


can any one recomend some "big man waders".....

also thinking of getting a longer rod...

currently i have a 8'6" St. Croix Spinning Med action fast tip.. a river rod... i think.... the one thats like $79 bucks or so.... i think its too thick. and too short....for my liking

i'd like to get a longer, more nimbler rod.(noodle).. any suggestions?

or i do have a basic fly rod set up and wondering if i should just get into that?

like to get more into steelheading this year....once im done on the off the lake(nite bite) in December or if the lake is blown....

i know the basics and i have caught a few here and there.. but now im ready to step this up a notch or too.


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

this is what i use.. Lot of people laugh but it works has great action can feel the light bites great set up for the money... I even use it trolling for waleyes on ERIE.. 

http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/pocketfisherman.htm?gid=TOOL_OUTDOOR_PET


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

As for the waders they are too much money so i use the leaf bags you get at home depot they fit around each leg perfect no water leaks.To keep the bags from slipping i use duct tape man that stuff works wonders.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

cabelas has big mans expandables


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...atchall&Nty=1&Ntt=expandable+waders&noImage=0


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

gotme1 said:


> As for the waders they are too much money so i use the leaf bags you get at home depot they fit around each leg perfect no water leaks.To keep the bags from slipping i use duct tape man that stuff works wonders.


 Can't miss you in the river


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Rodmakers shop in strongsville can hook you up on the noodle rod, they got a big selection with some priced pretty reasonable. As for waders, I can't help you there.


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh yeah with the smaller size fishing rod you can stand right next to the the guy and have no problems casting. For some reason the guys always tell me to leave.Not sure if it's the waders or the rod that scares them off. But one of these daysi hope they learn how to share the river they think they own the darn thing how rude.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Van......But i dont want Neoprenes.. i had them once ... every time i had them on id lose 6 pounds...LOL i guess im just gonna have to drive to cabelas...

I was gonna head up there Liquidsoap.... i every time i go up there i end spending more than i intended too... or end up Yip Yappin for an hour or so..... ah the joys of fishin for fishing stuff........


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

gotme1.... i dont know where to begin,

you did not waste 40 bucks for that set up did you????? Ur from Parma eh?

and the duck tape and bags....... Ya know.... that is just ..foul...... im gonna have to give u a frown on this one! time out corner for you .......


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Go to Gander Mountain and get one of their Rapala Steelhead Rods.

Rapala Rod 

above is a link to the models. You can't miss them in the rack. They are the tallest ones in the store...haha...

I have 2 of them, love them. I spent most of my money on the reel.

I am now trying out the Pfluger President spinning reel. So far it is working out, and the 10 Ball Bearings make it nice and smooth, until I drop it in the water after trying to land a fish, then have to go home and oil it...

SNC31SP100L2 Spinning HM-30 Graphite 10'0" L 02 - 08 lb. 1/16-3/8 7" 13 2 

I got this rod currently and it was under $40

flash----------------------------------------out


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have 2 sets of waders. A good 5 mil chest waders for those nasty cold days. Believe me you will need that. I bought those at cabels under 60 dollars. I already had boots.Also in the fall late spring a pair of orvis 3.5 mil waist wadders I got in a orvis mag years ago but those were extremely pricey. You can get a great set under 150 dollars. Around here get the neo. Old man winter shows no mercy.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Go to the rodmakers shop in strongsville, they have any range of rod and quite a few styles of waders to choose from. (BOOT FOOT, NEOPRENE, BREATHABLES ETC.) If they don't have the size waders in the shop they can order them and usually have them in a few days. Bought mine there. They do have some very good high dollar rods and also have some very good inexpensive models for under 50.00. They have about any lure you could ever want also.
TRIPLE-J


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

k mart has this all on the blue light special discount just got back from the store. I seen that they had some nicer set of bags on sale too with 3 oz split shots MAY WANT TO CHECK IT OUT hurry befor it sells out...They had some nice plastic waders i put on lay-away should get them right before x mas i can't wait..


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't really decide if gotme1 is truly serious about any of his posts...haha..

flash-----------------------------------out


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ksuflash i agree...pocket fisherman, garbage bags for waders? next thing he will post that he is using hot pepper cheese for bait...


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I really dont like using a noodle rod, i felt like i had absolutely no control over a fish over 7 lbs and i have heard similar from many people. Both of my fly rods are 9' and i wouldnt go much over that, as for the waders i know hodgman makes their breathable waders in every inseam and size combination you can think of, im pretty sure stephanie (co owner) at erie outfitters in sheffield can order just about anything. Their really nice too, i cooked with her years back.


----------



## EpyonZero (Aug 10, 2006)

LOL! I just can't help but ROFL! I am reading this thread to learn more about steelheading and here you have someone who sounds so serious about his setup, outfit and who knows what's next.

I just wanted to add my 2 cents regarding the pflueger president spinning reel I've been using for a few months now. I really liked it (very smooth) until the bale starts to close by itself almost all the time I cast. I don't know if it can still be fixed but I'm looking at replacing it with something else (still looking....).


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Ksu.... thanks for the link... What about them Cherry woods? 


i Just boaght a Pflueger 4000 for my jigging walleye rod..... WOW.... i fished usually only Shimano reels for years 19+... when i bought that one 2 rod makers....man... what a reel...for now........

on the waders... im gonna just have to stop in to rod makers...and have them ordered

Gotme1.... you now can come out of time out corner...LOL good job on the Lay-away


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

gotme1 said:


> k mart has this all on the blue light special discount just got back from the store. I seen that they had some nicer set of bags on sale too with 3 oz split shots QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Gotme1, I think you really wanted the next aisle over where the 3 POUND split shot is located


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Well i eneded up going to Gander and Picking up the Guide Series IM7 lite action for under 40 bucks.. 10'6 and i like how the reel sits in the back.... if just felt nice ... and i like how lite it was compared to the Rapala rod and and IM6 they had...

we use the guide series for lake erie planer board rods and are very happy with them.. so i will give this shot fo a week or two... 

now should i a match ip up the the Pluger President 4000(new) or the shimano Solctace 4000 with reag drag ?


----------

